# MS Office Students and Teacher Edition



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What a crock!

this is what gets me


> This is a personal learning license for qualified educational users only. (Example: In a household, only the students are eligible to use the software, however parents can use the software when assisting students.)


So if i get the and my mom uses Word to type a letter, thats illegal. 

The thing that I dont understand, is how can they even say this since M$ will have no idea that your using the office applications for. Walmart even sells this, and I bet if you get a new employee that wont question you at all.

No way would I ever get this since its the samething as the standard edition and doesnt have all the programs i want, but its only $170.

http://www.microsoft.com/office/forstudents/default.asp#buy


----------



## Lew Stead (May 22, 2002)

I was shocked to see this in the local store. Many software companies have had these programs, but usually only through schools.


----------

